# Sticky  HOES On Hiatus



## Dave T Hobbit

*As part of the overhaul of awards following Photobucket's knackering of images, we are stopping monthly competitions.

Once the new award structure has been decided, we will review both the competitions and rewards.*


----------



## Brother Emund

OK Dave, when is it coming back. I miss my mates on here?


----------



## Shandathe

I'm with @Brother Edmund. The competitions being gone probably doesn't help solve that it's getting too damn quiet here.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As I said, competitions will be reviewed:




Dave T Hobbit said:


> *Once the new award structure has been decided...*


----------



## Shandathe

Yes, and you posted that on 08-01-17. Brother Edmund asked for an update on 06-15-18. 

Between those two dates we've had 10.5 months. I'm not even counting the months before during which the awards had already gone byebye. In those months, Games Workshop has given us multiple additional starter sets for 40K, a dozen codices, several new Factions (Death Guard, Daughters of Khaine, Idoneth Deepkin, Adeptus Custodes) and there's a new edition of Age of Sigmar up for pre-order right now. For love of the Emperor, we've even had PLASTIC Sisters of Battle CONFIRMED.

So forgive us if we're getting kind of curious on that award structure. What's happening to it? Lost in the Warp on the route to Terra? Stuck in some kind of unholy Administratum sub-sub-committee?


EDIT: Forgot the Death Guard! Been too long already


----------



## scscofield

There is nothing stopping you guys from setting up and running contests you know.


----------



## Brother Emund

Phew! You live dangerously Shansathe my friend!

.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

While the monthly competitions were running there was a cycle of participation dropping to the point of people being able to win because they were the only person who entered, the Mods considering whether tweaks would increase interest or whether to just stop, members saying they love the competitions, a surge of interest for a couple of months from people who didn't want them to stop, then decline again. Which made them feel quite like a waste of my time.



When we've changed reputation in the past, there have been lots of people going ballistic because they lost rep they "deserved" or couldn't give lots of rep. Can't speak for the rest of the Mods, but I prefer to wait until we have a great idea rather than roll out something that's neither fair nor liked. As it stands, we don't have that great idea.



Perhaps if we were paid the same as GW design staff for doing this, rather than giving up our free time for free, the comparison would be meaningful.


As scscofield says, there are no rules saying you have to be a Mod to run contests. So, if anyone thinks they have an idea for something that will get entries and wants to run it, I hope they better fortune than I did.


----------



## Brother Emund

I appreciate everything you do Dave...

.


----------



## Brother Emund

Anyone still here?


----------



## Brother Emund

I might start it up again, but no Rep from me, just honest feedback!


----------

